# Printing vs. Concealment



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If I'm carrying a gun OWB and it is mildly printing, but in no way seen is it still considered a concealed weapon? Is there any extent of "printing" while covered that would make this a non-concealed situation?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Standard disclaimer: Never seek legal advice on an internet forum. Call your local PD for the answer.

That being said, I would say *anything* covering the gun would be viewed as an attempt to conceal; even if the gun was printing. The type of holster is irrelevant. You said it yourself, the gun cannot be seen. IMO, unless you have that gun strapped on to your hip, out in the wide open, visible to the whole world, you're carrying concealed.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Same Disclaimer: Ask a Cop/Lawyer...

My take? I carry concealed but slightly printing plenty often. 

1. I'm in Florida, where there are 600,000 permits in 12,000,000 adult residents. There are 6,000,000 gun owners in FL. That's every other adult resident.

2. I'm in Cenrtal FL, where the percentage is HIGHER. There are over 100 permits issued PER DAY now in FL, and they are expecting MORE before the coming election.

People are NOT shocked to see a gun in FL.

I'm guessing that's close to "wild west" ownership numbers.

If I print a bit, or even if mine peeks a bit, I'm not concerned. There's a 50/50 chance the person who sees you owns one too.

Besides, I look more like a LEO than MOST LEOs... I'd guess that's the assumption I'd draw if I saw ME printing.

JW


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

No legal advice here either.

One of the more significant reasons I obtained a CCW was carry in the winter. I don't like strapping a huge belt/holster rig around the outside of my heavy (-10 to -20) winter wear. Now that I have it I go concealed most of the time. If I print or the wind uncovers entirely Arizona open carry law kicks in.

Stay safe :mrgreen:


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

It really varies on your area. I would always recommend you try not to print.

When I think about it for myself, if you have a doubt then don't do it. Like if I check and it sorta looks iffy...I change shirts or something. I would always like to never print or let any part be seen. 

My NRA instructor recommended that to me, but did say that most people don't see a bulge in the shirt and say "OMG a gun!" but better to be safe.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Printing" is something people who know do. Most people might see a "bump" or whatever and not even think "gun". The line isn't always uber clear but clear enough. Open carry is visible or exposed to open view whereas concealed isn't. I don't think that "printing" is delineating criteria for CCW. Try to minimize the print and get the local "interpretations" from your local jurisdicion to ensure you have the information you need.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Printing badly would be the same as brandishing in my opinion. Definitely not good. Go IWB and back to the drawing board.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tennessee has CC/OC so printing is not an issue. Brandishing here is pretty much, your gun in hand or pointing at someone or showing it as part of a threat, i.e. "I'll use this if you don't quit messing around! " I wear baggy pants (I'm an old fart and we all wear baggy pants ) and I pocket carry so it isn"t a problem (nothing shows). '


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Are there states where you can carry on the outside? 

I didn't know what the whole "printing" thing was until I read this thread, I never thought of it....

I would think if I was CCW I would try and keep it hidden as possible. I think in NY you have to, I don't think people are supposed to be able to see it.

I've heard in Texas you can carry outside, but I could be wrong on that. 

But is printing something people do on purpose? Or is it one of those things that you avoid when you can?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

In Arizona you can legaly carry in open view if you can legaly own a gun. A license/permit is required only if you intend to conceal carry.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Are there states where you can carry on the outside?


http://opencarry.org/opencarry.html


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Printing badly would be the same as brandishing in my opinion. Definitely not good. Go IWB and back to the drawing board.


You can lose your CHL in Texas for this if someone was to take exception to it and notify an LEO.


----------

